

Ideo's ChitChat App - aenean
http://chitchat.ideo.com/

======
bjacobel
One of my coworkers showed me this app this morning - we both agree that it
has one of the worst onboarding experiences either of us has ever seen. After
a barrage of permissions prompts, you're dumped into eleven screen paged
tutorial with no skip button. Really?

------
jchicity
This is a soft walkie talkie...patent infringement....

------
kolev
No Android support, no thank you!

